# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال مهم درباره انتخاب رشته پزشکی

## Dr.med96

چرا پزشکی فسا و جهرم بهتر از رفسنجانه؟
به نظرتون پزشکی روزانه بم بهتر از مازاد شیرازه؟

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> چرا پزشکی فسا و جهرم بهتر از جهرمه؟
> به نظرتون پزشکی روزانه بم بهتر از مازاد شیرازه؟


اگه شیراز زندگی می کنین قطعا مازاد شیراز براتون از روزانه ی بم بهتره به نظر من

----------


## Dr.med96

> اگه شیراز زندگی می کنین قطعا مازاد شیراز براتون از روزانه ی بم بهتره به نظر من


نه تهران هستم

----------


## kharanban

به هر حال پزشکی مازاد شیراز بهتر از بمه ...

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> نه تهران هستم


هیچ چی دیگه، پس اگه پولدار هستین قطعا بهتر از روزانه ی بمه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dr.med96

> به هر حال پزشکی مازاد شیراز بهتر از بمه ...


آخه مگه روزانه مدرکش بهتر از مازاد نیست؟

----------


## Dr.med96

> به هر حال پزشکی مازاد شیراز بهتر از بمه ...


دانشجوهای روزانه به چشم پولی مگه بت نگاه نمیکنن تازه اگه کلاسارو جدا نکنن؟

----------


## Dr.med96

یه سوال مهم تر از کجا باید مازاد یا پردیس رو بین روزانه ها بیارم مثلا بعد از شاهرود یا بعد از یاسوج یا بعد از همین بم؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

تو مدرک درج نمیشه مازاد بودی ولی پردیسو درج میکنن 
مثل روزانست فقط پولشو میگیرن اگه به کسی نگی مازاد هستی هیچ کدوم از روزانه ها متوجه نمیشن

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

دوست من که ساکن تهرانیم میگه با رتبه 3000 که آورده همه رشته های پزشکی روزانه رو بزنیم شاید واس ما جایخالی پیداشد ولی من میگم این امکان نداره چون امکان قبولیمون تو دانشگاه های غیربومی و باااین رتبه صفره
نظرتون چیه؟؟

----------


## Dr.med96

> دوست من که ساکن تهرانیم میگه با رتبه 3000 که آورده همه رشته های پزشکی روزانه رو بزنیم شاید واس ما جایخالی پیداشد ولی من میگم این امکان نداره چون امکان قبولیمون تو دانشگاه های غیربومی و باااین رتبه صفره
> نظرتون چیه؟؟


من سوالم اینه شما فکر روزانه رفسنجان میاری حالا حاضری بری روزانه رفسنجان یا مثلا مازاد قم؟

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> من سوالم اینه شما فکر روزانه رفسنجان میاری حالا حاضری بری روزانه رفسنجان یا مثلا مازاد قم؟


والا منم همینو بهش میگم ولی میگه زابلم باشه میرم
فقط روزانه در نظر بگیرید

----------


## Dr.med96

> والا منم همینو بهش میگم ولی میگه زابلم باشه میرم
> فقط روزانه در نظر بگیرید


دلیلش فقط پوله یا چیز دیگه؟

----------


## POlyhYmNia

مشکل فقط خوابگاهه ک امسال اکثر دانشگاها ندارن حتی اصفهان ب اون بزرگی 
من زنجان رو زدم اما بازم از جو خوابگاه میترسم  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  

واقعا خوابگاه مشکل بزرگیه انتخابمو محدود کرده

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> دلیلش فقط پوله یا چیز دیگه؟


بیش از حد علاقه ب پزشکی داره و فقط روزنه دولتی میخواد

----------


## kharanban

این چه حرفیه ... وقتی سر یه کلاس باشی ممکنه روزانه و مازاد و پردیس کنار هم باشن ... این قانون برای همه هست و به هر حال کسی که قبول شده لیاقتشو داشته و صرف دادن شهریه نمیشه قضاوت کرد ...

----------


## sezar.

سوال خوبیه

----------


## this

> تو مدرک درج نمیشه مازاد بودی ولی پردیسو درج میکنن 
> مثل روزانست فقط پولشو میگیرن اگه به کسی نگی مازاد هستی هیچ کدوم از روزانه ها متوجه نمیشن


خب اگه بفهمن چیکار میکنن؟  عایا میزننت؟ یا "هو" میکننت؟ محلت نمیدن؟

----------


## farzaneh2020

> دوست من که ساکن تهرانیم میگه با رتبه 3000 که آورده همه رشته های پزشکی روزانه رو بزنیم شاید واس ما جایخالی پیداشد ولی من میگم این امکان نداره چون امکان قبولیمون تو دانشگاه های غیربومی و باااین رتبه صفره
> نظرتون چیه؟؟


سال قبل با زیرگروه1، 3300 و زیرگروه 2 با 2800 تمام روزانه ها ی پزشکی دندون و دارو رو دوستم به جز زابل   زده هیچ جا رو نیاورد  البته پردیس رو میاورد منطقه دو

----------

